# Ritchey breakaway for local pickup?



## reklar (Mar 15, 2003)

I am looking to buy two Ritchey Breakaway steel cross size 54cm and 58cm either as a frameset or complete bike. Are there any shops in the VA/MD/DC area (preferably but even further is okay) who have these in stock? I need them by Saturday the 17th as I'm going abroad.


----------

